# Spun from rolags



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Snow Days Fun!!! I bought some rolags from our own Mama 879, color Native American. It's the first time I've spun from blending board rolags. I'd have to say I've got a learning curve to go - it was fun but a tad challenging. 4.6 oz, worsted weight, 264 yds


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

That looks very good, and I love the colours.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

double post..sorry.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty. Lovely colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Pretty colors.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

What learning curve? Looks great to me.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is so pretty.


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Looking good!!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good - what are you going to make with it?


----------



## Mgoose (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It’s very pretty. I love the bits of green in it, makes all the colors pop.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Not sure what I'll make yet alpaca izzy .... I'll have to look at patterns and see what I have yardage for. Suggestions?


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Snow Days Fun!!! I bought some rolags from our own Mama 879, color Native American. It's the first time I've spun from blending board rolags. I'd have to say I've got a learning curve to go - it was fun but a tad challenging. 4.6 oz, worsted weight, 264 yds


Try pre-drafting your rolags the next time you use them. As to how much, it depends on you, what weight of yarn you are aiming for and fibers used to make the rolags. Experiment. :sm04:

Mama makes lovely rolags!
How about a hat with a fake fur pom pom? Double the yarn to make it chunky. Raverly has lots of hat ideas.


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

Ooh that's really lovely. Well done.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty. I love how it came out. I had a picture of the rolag but not how it would spin up. I know about learning curves... I did the same the first time I spun a rolag. But I love spinning from them now. I have red and black now on the blending board will go into the Etsy shop. Shetland, bamboo, silk and Black Welsh mountain. Oh so pretty and soft and fat rolags. lol


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks good to me!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Beautiful. Any plans for what you will make from it?


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Color blend is beautiful! Nice spinning too. :sm24:


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

It looks very nice to me!!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love the colors and your spinning looks great!


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great and the colors are beautiful!


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Snow Days Fun!!! I bought some rolags from our own Mama 879, color Native American. It's the first time I've spun from blending board rolags. I'd have to say I've got a learning curve to go - it was fun but a tad challenging. 4.6 oz, worsted weight, 264 yds


This is a picture of the rolags, always interesting to see how they spin.


----------

